# beginning again



## kiss the cook (Nov 29, 2001)

I have been reading through this message board today and have found most of what I am looking for -- words of encouragement and some reality in the world of culinary arts. I am getting ready to start my new adventure into this field. I begin at the CA School of Culniary Arts in Feb 2002 and I am both totally excited and totally scared about it. I have been in the advertising industry for over 20 years and, well, it is just not fun anymore.

I have always had a passion for cooking. Probably the best part is to see how a group of people at the table -- amazed, enjoying themselves and content by what I have created for them. I have decided to take that to another level and become a chef.

Now, I am not trying to deceive myself into thinking this is going to be an easy task - I have read and heard all about the trials and tribulations of being a chef as well as what it is like for a woman in this field. I did it before in a male-dominated business and I believe I can do it again. Just taking one step at a time.

So, as I get prepared to go back to school, I am looking for a few things to help me in this journey. I am looking for a mentor -- someone I can discuss things with, get some solid advice and encouragement, and be my muse through this. Any volunteers?? 

The second thing I am looking for is scholarship advice. I have been searching the standard channels - ie FastWeb and such - but have not found anything that works. Part of my problem with most scholarships and grants is that I already have a college degree and this would be my second. Has anyone had any luck finding some good scholarships?

I look forward to any words of wisdom.

thanks.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Just a warm welcome to Cheftalk, Kiss the cook!

Words of wisdom will hopefully follow...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

We offer more than one mentor here. Several people and many specialities. 
We have other students here maybe they can tell you their insights....also their opinion on finding or not finding a specific mentor.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chet Talk!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Welcome to cheftalk. Not only have I found scholarships, but my chapter has given away many scholarships. Try your local ACF chapter. Mine gives away $500 continuing education scholarships and $1000 grants to culinary students from the area. Only catch was you had to live in Central Illinois 

Kuan


----------

